# Thought this sweater was absolutely gorgeous....and then



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I read the part in the description where it said "wrapped short rows at the shoulders." I'm out. But still think it's gorgeous:
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/12040


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

It is beautiful, I have no clue about short rows but I'm sure if you tried it, there would be any number of people on here that could walk you through it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I think you should try it. There are so many good knitters on KP I'm sure if you had trouble someone would help besides sometimes a pattern reads more difficult than it is. Go for it!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I just did a cowl using short rows wrap and turn. I looked it up on goggle and found a wonderful written walk through step by step. I love the cowl, maybe I will try this next??


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

what is it about short rows that you don't like?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

it would be much nicer, in my opinion, if it were ten inches longer and much wider. I so dislike fitted clothes on anyone.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

cakes said:


> it would be much nicer, in my opinion, if it were ten inches longer and much wider. I so dislike fitted clothes on anyone.


Ditto that. I have a vintage knitting pattern book probably dating back to the 1940s or earlier. You should see the wasp waists! Too tight. No room in the sleeves or the bodice and not much in the skirts. I like almost baggy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the sweater - would make it longer. Wrap and Turn scared me to bits the first time I saw it in a pattern, but I looked up tutorials on YouTube and found some great written out tutorials and they're not scarey anymore. If you can do the cables on the front of the sweater---they're tougher than W&T....go for it!!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Go for it. Wrap and turn is no big thing.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm with the majority - GO FOR IT!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Short rows are the normal way of casting off for a slighly sloped shoulder. The wrap and turn is just a method of doing this, and it is very simple. Watch a video or read a description of "wrap and turn" and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

TravelKnit said:


> I'm with the majority - GO FOR IT!


I agree, we will all be here to help you through. :thumbup:


----------



## jwedzee (Feb 13, 2013)

Short rows only sound difficult. Go for the sweater - it is such a nice pattern!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> I read the part in the description where it said "wrapped short rows at the shoulders." I'm out. But still think it's gorgeous:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/12040


It is a lovely sweater. I agree with others, short rows aren't that bad...you just go back and forth with a given number of stitches and leave the others alone on the needle (or you can separate them on a spare piece of yarn or a smaller circular.....

If you like the sweater, I would knit it if I were you.

Everytime you knit a sock with a heel,you are knitting short rows, so "give it a go"...   :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

They have gorgeous patterns.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I went to check it out; but then on the bottom was a link to other people bought... and there was the Emerald Isles! Traveling cables and totally, TOTALLY beautiful! I am in love, and even with as many free patterns as there are out there, I think I may have to buy this one. Thanks for sharing the link - Debi


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Very nice pattern. And because of the design, I am sure it would be flattering on just about anyone.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Craftsy.com has a free and good tutorial on short rows. I am half way through it because of a vest I am knitting. Was very surprised to see the first sample garment was the exact vest I am knitting. Then, looked at my pattern. Lo and behold the teacher on the tutorial is the designer of my pattern!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Craftsy.com has a free and good tutorial on short rows. I am half way through it because of a vest I am knitting. Was very surprised to see the first sample garment was the exact vest I am knitting. Then, looked at my pattern. Lo and behold the teacher on the tutorial is the designer of my pattern!


I was just going to say that about Crafsy...go for it..I got a FREE tutorial there...helped a lot...GO FOR IT GIRLFRIEND!

The pattern is wonderful just the way it is...in my opinion :wink:


----------



## benny's mom (Feb 24, 2013)

It's a beautiful sweater, and if you can do cables, then short rows are easy to learn.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh la la, love it! I think you should go for it and post your results. The short rows at the shoulders just sounds like a different method for binding off, working a row, binding off, etc. to get that slight slant at the shoulder for a nice fit. I'm sure if you check out a You Tube on short rows you could do it. It's nothing more than wraping your yarn around the next unworked stitch, slipping it back and turning. It's a good technique to know. That pattern is gorgeous enough to try it I think! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

How simple and classy! I'll LEARN how to do short rows and try it.


----------



## Leannsmarie (May 31, 2012)

For those who want to learn how to knit short rows, I have a link to Craftsy so you can take the free class.

Its really helpful and you can learn four different methods and choose the one that is easiest for you to remember or gives the effect that you like the best.

http://www.craftsy.com/ext/INV735939


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ivchocl8nknitting-Why let a wrap and turn short row stop you? They're easy. Go to craftsy.com to the online knitting classes and sign up for the free class Short Rows with Carole Feller. No cost at all. You will learn everything you ever wanted to know about short row knitting. Actually, knitting the shoulder decreases with short rows is the better and easier way to do it. When you go to sew up (or three needle bindoff) the shoulder seams, you don't have all those "stairsteps" to deal with, just nice even shoulders. It's a beautiful sweater and it sounds like you really want to make it. Get the class, learn the method, buy the pattern, and go for it. You'll be glad you did. You'll have a beautiful new sweater and a new knitting technique under your belt!! Denise


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Go here to take a free class on how to do short rows. It is a fabulous class with a great teacher. Craftsy has so many great free classes, BTW. I've taken many of them and really learned a lot of great techniques. Good luck with your sweater!

http://www.craftsy.com/classes;jsessionid=FC79E3E25C77F0B05FDC610A809849D4.envogue

Oops! sorry didn't see the other post on this class! My bad, lol!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty!! Don't let short rows stop you from knitting something that you'd really like to knit!! If I can knit short rows, anyone can...I promise!!! LOL


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> I read the part in the description where it said "wrapped short rows at the shoulders." I'm out. But still think it's gorgeous:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/12040


Maybe try one of these short row scarves to practice (you could add the wrap) then tackle the sweater. I'm sure you can do it -- I avoided it for a long time, but was surprisingly easy once I gave it a try.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> I read the part in the description where it said "wrapped short rows at the shoulders." I'm out. But still think it's gorgeous:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/12040


Maybe try one of these short row scarves to practice (you could add the wrap) then tackle the sweater. I'm sure you can do it -- I avoided it for a long time, but was surprisingly easy once I gave it a try.
http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feyarn&resultPageTemplate=ResultPage.html&resultItemTemplate=ResultItem.txt&noResultPageTemplate=NoResultPage.html&case=no&primaryServer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com&minPrice=0&noBoolean=1&searchText=short+row+scarf+knitted&sT=1&Go.x=12&Go.y=11


----------



## lblysse (Feb 1, 2013)

The pattern is beautiful. You should go for it


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That is a perfectly beautiful sweater - very figure friendly!! I hope to see a picture someday with you modeling it for us. I just love that pattern on the front...


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I love the look!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Nice pattern but not for me.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for that pattern. I intend to make it for my daughter because she just made herself a necklace with that pattern. Don't you think it would be nice knit in a gray to match the necklace?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty! Give short rows a try, they grow on you!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> I read the part in the description where it said "wrapped short rows at the shoulders." I'm out. But still think it's gorgeous:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/12040


If ya like it that much go for it.. there are some really talented exceptionally gifted knitters/crochers in here! .. I will stand behind ya! :lol:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> I read the part in the description where it said "wrapped short rows at the shoulders." I'm out. But still think it's gorgeous:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/12040


Hello, the short rows won't be a problem for you because the experts here will walk you through it. Easy when they explain how to do it.

I ordered the sweater pattern and then in different colored pictures of it, I noticed that the neckline is rather low for an old lady with scars.

Maybe I'll need to make a modesty-dickey.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

cakes said:


> it would be much nicer, in my opinion, if it were ten inches longer and much wider. I so dislike fitted clothes on anyone.


The remarks that came with the pattern said that a lot of the patterns came with a lot of ease in them. Not enough?


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > it would be much nicer, in my opinion, if it were ten inches longer and much wider. I so dislike fitted clothes on anyone.
> ...


Remains to be seen! Thanks to all for the advice and the info on the short row tutorial. Maybe I need to quit being a wimp!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> I read the part in the description where it said "wrapped short rows at the shoulders." I'm out. But still think it's gorgeous:
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/12040


What a beautiful pattern. Don't let short rows stop you. They are easy peasy!!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, just go ahead with this, it's beautiful! And wrapped short rows sounds a whole lot worse than it actually is. One step at a time, and quite easy after all.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's beautiful...go for it!!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

so I gave in and purchased the pattern....also need to figure out how to raise the neckline...hmmm.....


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree - this is a truly beautiful sweater that is classic, timeless and sophisticated. In addition to demanding perfect short rows it will also rely on absolutely perfect tension as the slightest imperfection would show up. I think this pattern should be introduced with a statement like "knitter beware" and making sure that the knitter has mastered short rows before going out to buy the wool. Like you, I am apprehensive about short rows. I have tried them following on-line tutorials and books, but have found that it was blatantly obvious where they had been done as the stitches just bend out of line and to me look like mistakes. Maybe with variegated wool on socks this doesn't matter so much and wouldn't be so apparent, but I would have my doubts about this technique on such a beatiful sweater.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ivchocl8nknitting-Glad you got the pattern and are going to give it a try. Don't forget to sign up for the free Craftsy class on short rows. You'll be glad you did. Why don't you first make the sweater as is. You can always wear a little tank top or tee shirt under- neath if it's too low. It would probable be easier to make any neckline adjustments once you have the experience. Besides, so what if you have a few scars, etc? If anyone doesn't like them, they don't have to look at them! Denise


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Same reaction. Very nice, too short and too fitted. Would absolutely do some remodeling on the pattern if it were for me. But the ribbed detail is very unique.

Short rows are not difficult. Don't be intimidated by the sound of them. Just go for it and call for help if needed.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Ivchocl8nknitting-What timing. This was in my Jimmy Beans Wool newsletter today. Denise http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/2013MarNewsletter.htm#section6


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Ivchocl8nknitting-What timing. This was in my Jimmy Beans Wool newsletter today. Denise http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/2013MarNewsletter.htm#section6


Thanks so much! I do receive it as well but haven't looked at it yet! Between that and Craftsy, I shouldn't have any short row excuses...but I'll work on it! lol....


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Go for it. I made it and it's beautiful!


----------

